# CA glue bottle tips



## kglass (Mar 16, 2014)

:biggrin:Hey All,
This is a finish related question.  I have been using Stick Fast Ca glue in thin, med, for finishing pens and thick for tubes.  I am having a hard time keeping the tips clean enough to use over and over and have had to use a small drill bit to open them often.  Does anyone have a source for replacement tips for Stick Fast bottles in 2.5 and 4.5 oz bottles.    Thanks.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 16, 2014)

I keep a small (#2.5) can with some acetone in it.  When my CA bottle tips get clogged, I drop them in the can.  The acetone dissolves the glue, leaving the tip clean. 

Actually, I have a few spare tips (in the can), so I just swap out clogged tips for clean.  I do make sure that the clean tip is dry before screwing it on.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Dan26 (Mar 16, 2014)

I do the same as Eric.


----------



## Argo13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ken,

I agree with the small jar of acetone. You can keep the tips from old bottles. 

I did find that woodturningz has replacement tips. I jump started my collection of tips with them but keep extra caps once I use up a bottle.

Jason


----------



## Falcon1220 (Mar 16, 2014)

Accetone as described above


----------



## flyitfast (Mar 16, 2014)

If the acetone doesn't work, try Exotic Blanks.  They carry CA and a lot of different glue tips and bottles.  Best CA that I've used.
gordon


----------



## kglass (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks to everyone.  The Acetone sounds like the most logical solution.

Jason,
 Couldn't find extra tips at Woodturningz,  but will call tomorrow and talk to to hime.


----------



## Argo13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Look under finishing/display then glue. I know the cap does fit the stick fast bottles.


Exotics has bottles/ and extra tips under wooden wonders tab. 

Jason


----------



## glen r (Mar 16, 2014)

I use acetone in a empty pill bottle about 4" high and just rotate the tips and also the cones that I use to apply the CA.  The finishing cones also go into the acetone after every blank is finished with the CA.  Just be sure that the plastic that you use will not be affected by the acetone.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 16, 2014)

I keep a bunch of spare caps. No time to waste drilling holes or anything else. Buy them 25 at a time.


----------



## tomas (Mar 16, 2014)

I just give the bottle a little squeeze when I am finished with it to make sure the channel is clear.

Tomas


----------



## flyitfast (Mar 16, 2014)

I haven't put a top on a CA glue bottle in years.  After I use it then I tap the bottle a couple of times on the table which makes the glue in the tip go down in the bottle.  Always stays open. FWIW.
gordon


----------



## Brian G (Mar 16, 2014)

If you search "Stick Fast Change A Tip" on the web and you'll be able to find multiple vendors (Amazon, Woodcraft, Packard Woodworks, Wood N Whimsies are a few) for what you need.

The Change A Tip package has two of the bottle caps and closures, plus an assortment of tips.


----------



## kglass (Mar 17, 2014)

All,
I have seen the change a tip ads, but I am only interested in the original tips that come with the Stick Fast CA glue bottles.   *I have found them, so all is well.* Highland Woodworking, Packard Woodworks both have them.  Thanks for all the great information given on this post.....


----------

